# Reptile shows 2014?



## georgiesleos (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm looking to get hold of some good quality leopard gecko stock to breed in the following year and was looking for some shows to go to to get hold of some, so could anyone hit me up with some decent shows?

Cheers guys


----------



## Happyhouse (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi are you still looking for quality leopard geckos I have two breeding pairs and babies just hatched plus eggs but they probably wouldn't survive a journey


----------

